# Attempt to go NSW/ EOD... Marine Corps veteran seeking help



## Brandon Robbins (Mar 13, 2016)

Greetings to all and thank you for viewing this post. 
First and foremost, I want to emphasize that I am not trying to capitalize on my prior service as a Marine. I also realize that the headline almost sounds like a bad Craigslist personal add; It's even worse that I don't add my picture for guaranteed response. In short, I have been trying to go Navy EOD since Jan, 2015. I quit my job and started swimming everyday. I lived off my life savings in the Marine Corps so I could do this. I swam my first 500 yard in 1 hour and 45 minutes. My run was good along with all the other PST stuff. It took me a year while processing with the Navy to get my swim down to 9 min and 14 seconds and 9 min 25 seconds run, 20 pull-ups, 100 crunches, 84 pushups. 
When going into this, I knew I was taking chance. I collect 10% for ringing ears (tinnitus), have a plate installed in my ankle since been out, and have a deformed finger but no limitation and have full control. I have been cleared by top Orthopedic Surgeons in Colorado for these injuries.
Just recently, I was disqualified for ALL those injuries that I listed on the medical screening check list. I looked into the Ch 15 medical manual for the screener and nothing I stated meets criteria for automatic disqual. I was even dis-qualed for having chronic joint pain (meets DQ criteria in accordance with CH15) which was not stated in my medical files or even on the HAIMS system that medical uses to look into past medical history for prior service. I am currently submitting my waiver to head quarters Navy in Tennessee. My buddy in MARSOC, who is an EOD tech enabler, has gotten me in touch with a prior examiner and we have been struggling for one thing that ma be my only hope, getting in contact with an Underwater Medical Officer (UMO). I seek not only that, but ANY input you may have that better aides this attempt. I am interested in what any professional will have to say and whoever may be able to point me in the right direction. I expect further questions for those who do find this post interesting, and will have answers. Again, thank you for reviewing the post. BLR


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 21, 2016)

Just a couple of things here:
The Navy is not hurting for people lining up to try their hand at NSO/NSW, so you have that working against you.
I saw guys in my boot camp division lose their NSO/NSW contracts for shit that should have been caught at MEPS, much simpler things than what you are dealing with. So, while you may not want to hear it, it might be better that you're hearing all this now before you're already at GLKS.


----------

